# AKC LUA Dalmatian



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.thedogplace.org/Genetics/LUA-Dalmatians_Mitchell-11.asp



> Since the Dalmatian Club Of America was not willing to discuss registration and gave no indication of when the topic might be opened for discussion in the future, proponents of LUA Dalmatians decided to approach the AKC directly. In the spring of 2009, a petition asking the AKC to register descendants of the backcross project was circulated among Dalmatian fanciers and veterinarians. In 6 weeks time over 1,000 signatures were gathered and sent to the AKC.
> 
> Upon receiving the request for registration, the AKC Board referred the matter to their newly formed Health and Welfare Advisory Committee - an impartial panel of highly regarded people in the field of canine health. Early in 2010 the committee reported back to the AKC Board with a unanimous recommendation that LUA Dalmatians should be registered.
> 
> ...


If it looks like a Dalmatian, sounds like a Dalmatian, walks like a Dalmatian, and can pee, it's a Dalmatian. :rockon:


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

likelikelikelikelikelikelikelikelikelikelikelikelikelike.....


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Saw that a couple of days too, YAY!!  Now... if only they would do the same for Cavaliers....


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Since this is the second time around they have been accepted in by the Dalmatian club of America I'm just going to hold my breath for a couple years and a few CH's. I think it's a GREAT step in the right direction IF they don't change their minds again like last time.


----------

